# Puppy always peeing on my bed/couch



## Kommando (Oct 10, 2008)

I have a 4 months old puppy, she's not fully house trained but we're going there. She always sleep with us, in our room with the door close and she doesn't do anything for the whole time she's in there while we sleep. So that's a good 8 hours. But during the day, she's always peeing around the appartment and sometimes, 30 minutes after i took her out.

But this is not my main problem. She keep peeing in my bed, on the couch or on my 700$ carpet. She know's that when she do that, it's making me go out of myself and she knows she will spent the next few hours in a cage...she still doing it every day.

I had a lot of dogs and none of them did that so i hope someone can help cause i really love her but i can't keep cleaning my bed sheets every 2 days not to mention the struggling scrubbing the carpet and couch.


----------



## tgrsnpr (Oct 1, 2008)

You could fully house train her to pee before letting her on your bed/couch again. My dog pee-ed on the table and couch but now that she is trained she doesn't pee there unless you don't bring her to her pee pee pad for a long time. Or before you put her on your bed or couch make sure she pees/poops.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

During the day you need to confine her to a small area. A crate, an Ex-pen or baby gated in the kitchen. This way she cannot pee on the couch, bed or rug.


----------



## clonewars222 (Oct 5, 2008)

Don't let your puppy have freedom of the house at ALL until he/she is fully housetrained. I have a puppy right now at about 5 months old and he is restricted to carpet areas and the upstairs (in other words he's only on the hardwood floor which is easy to clean up).  Keep an eye on him and when he is showing signs of wanting to "go" (like pacing, smelling, whining) then take him out!


----------

